# cheap substrate in London £20



## rolexbene (19 Feb 2013)

Just a quick heads up to any Londoners, aquatic design center is selling Oliver knott soil for half price £20 for 10l.


----------



## Danny (19 Feb 2013)

Most garden centers are selling John Inns No3 at full price for £4.99 30L


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2013)

I have it on my 60l tank and its a nice colour and texture, the only thing is that its very light and if you have a decent flow it will be forever digging holes into the substrate which annoying the hell out of me!


----------



## rolexbene (19 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Most garden centers are selling John Inns No3 at full price for £4.99 30L



Yes but thats not really the same thing is it¿¿¿
Most people on here go and spend £35 a bag on ada's finest, which is comparative to Oliver Knott's which is usually even more expensive.


----------



## rolexbene (19 Feb 2013)

Fair play I have never tried it personally, just have cconsidered it and know its damm expensive


----------



## Alastair (19 Feb 2013)

Bargain. Shame they don't do mail order as that is seriously cheap


----------



## nayr88 (19 Feb 2013)

Is that really cheap?

It's really light I've read, gets moved about if your a bit mental with your flow


----------



## nayr88 (19 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> I have it on my 60l tank and its a nice colour and texture, the only thing is that its very light and if you have a decent flow it will be forever digging holes into the substrate which annoying the hell out of me!



Sorry skimmed past this comment but yes exactly what I've read.


----------



## Alastair (19 Feb 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Is that really cheap?
> 
> It's really light I've read, gets moved about if your a bit mental with your flow



20 pound for 10 litres yeah of course its cheap. Especially when most are usually 31+


----------



## nayr88 (19 Feb 2013)

Yeah it sounds cheap but are we talking so cheap ill need to wash my hands after


----------



## Raj (22 Feb 2013)

Hi all, I am looking to put dirt in my tank, I have seen some "Water Lilly Compost" will this be OK in my tropical set up?


----------



## nayr88 (22 Feb 2013)

Just buy some aquatic soil and dose ferts.
Or use sand and dose ferts...

either way is straight forward and no having to ask is this ok. 
Why make it hard


----------



## Raj (22 Feb 2013)

I have a sand/substrate mix, I will buy some soil, and maybe use some clay?


----------



## Raj (22 Feb 2013)

What is "dose ferts"?


----------



## nayr88 (22 Feb 2013)

I think you should have a look through the journals and also the sticky threads on the forum to get a bit more knowledge of planted tanks before you buy anything, that way you won't waste your time and money


----------



## Ady34 (23 Feb 2013)

Raj said:


> What is "dose ferts"?


The dosing of fertilisers to feed your plants


----------

